# Need assistance with portable tv



## momtee77 (Jan 25, 2015)

I recently purchased the Stratford Labs 3.5" ATSC Digital Hand Held TV Model SL-350D..


I have tried several times to get to where I can set it up, but as soon as I chose to get to the TV I get a screen which says "No Database" and I cannot get any further...I will send you a photo which I took to show you..Please tell me what I need to do...




I attempted to attach the file, but had no success...


Please tell me what I can do...I am extremely frustrated with this...


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Did you do a channel scan?


----------



## momtee77 (Jan 25, 2015)

I cannot do a channel scan since I can not get past the "No Database" screen.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Are you able to get into the menu screen.


----------



## momtee77 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes..after I left my last post, I went to the menu screen where I was able to do a channel scan, but the result was 0 channels, then it returned to the "No Database" screen again. What now?


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

It may be saying no database because there's no channels saved in it's memory. Try the channels scan again from a different location.


----------

